# Good News - Tuatara on the rise...



## slim6y (Oct 17, 2012)

Good news everybody! 

I hope this is the start of many other good news stories for our favourite NZ reptile! After so many horror stories and extinction possibilities this could be a ray of light... Here's hoping!

There's a video on the site (one below) but I haven't been able to watch them yet. So I guess if you can get past the kiwi accent it might be a good watch 

Video: Tuatara are back after 100 years | Otago Daily Times Online News : Otago, South Island, New Zealand & International News


----------



## animal805 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to see, they are an awsome looking lizard


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope the numbers keep rising... they are a beautiful animal. As a kid, i used to have a big poster on my wall of one of these. Good to hear, thanks slim6y!


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 17, 2012)

Wonder what they taste like?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 17, 2012)

Woohoo, that is fantastic news 
They are such great looking lizards, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 17, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Wonder what they taste like?



A little bit tougher than Koola but not as chewy as Platypus Rams


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 25, 2012)

PilbaraPythons said:


> A little bit tougher than Koola but not as chewy as Platypus Rams



Funny.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 24, 2017)

lizards??  (yes this is a very old post.)


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2018)

Only place i was able to see one live was Auckland zoo. New Zealand is overrun with ferals, which makes for great hunting, but the natives are very thin on the ground.
They should do the same with the blue duck and the kiwi. I saw wild blue duck on a wayyy back country river up in the mountains, and then I saw how the zoo kept them.........


----------



## Wally (Jan 4, 2018)

Wonder where @slim6y is these days. He was always good value.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 4, 2018)

i honestly wonder where almost everyone who posted on this thread that hasn't been active is.


----------

